# It's Official



## mhseal (Mar 3, 2014)

Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary is now fully accredited: ATS Accreditation | Joel Beeke


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 3, 2014)

Awesome! So what does this mean at a practical level for the seminary, its students, and its future?


----------



## Tim (Mar 3, 2014)

This, from the ATS website:



> The Association of Theological Schools in the United States and Canada (ATS) is a membership organization of more than 270 graduate schools that conduct post-baccalaureate professional and academic degree programs to educate persons for the practice of ministry and for teaching and research in the theological disciplines. The Commission on Accrediting of ATS accredits the schools and approves the degree programs they offer.
> 
> ATS membership is open to schools in the Christian and Jewish faiths. The current membership represents the full range of Christian denominations, including schools in mainline and evangelical Protestant and Roman Catholic and Orthodox traditions, as well as multidenominational and nondenominational schools. Schools representing other faiths and other organizations interested in theological education may become Affiliates of ATS.


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 3, 2014)

Hamalas said:


> Awesome! So what does this mean at a practical level for the seminary, its students, and its future?



It means that the degrees issued by PRTS will be recognized by other schools. So, graduates from PRTS will be able to use their degree to get into higher programs at other schools (for example, Ph.D programs); and other (accredited) schools will be able to hire men who gained their credentials at PRTS without risking _their_ accreditation.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 3, 2014)

While this is great news (as in the context of the above quote) it is merely the cherry on top. PRTS has been turning out great preachers for years now - this is just a paper confirmation of what was already widely known. Praise God that He continues to bless PRTS.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 3, 2014)

I fail to understand why ATS accreditation is held in such high esteem. There are schools that are accredited by ATS that I wouldn't send my dog to. Not to take anything away from PRTS, which was already a great school.


----------



## Justified (Mar 9, 2014)

A little late to the celebration, but this is great news. When my undergraduate studies are complete, PRTS will be near--if not at the top-- of my list of seminaries.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 9, 2014)

Justified said:


> A little late to the celebration, but this is great news. When my undergraduate studies are complete, PRTS will be near--if not at the top-- of my list of seminaries.



Awesome! Lord willing I'll start at PRTS in the fall of 2015.


----------



## Justified (Mar 9, 2014)

Hamalas said:


> Justified said:
> 
> 
> > A little late to the celebration, but this is great news. When my undergraduate studies are complete, PRTS will be near--if not at the top-- of my list of seminaries.
> ...



Still have a long way to go  I'm just starting up undergrad this coming fall at UofI, but cannot wait to eventually attend seminary.


----------

